
Riak 0.13 released, includes full text search - roder
http://blog.basho.com/2010/10/11/riak-0.13-released/
======
siculars
This is actually a significant release for Riak. Something that has always
been sited as lacking in Riak was it's ability to index documents similar to
couch. With this release, <http://bitbucket.org/basho/riak_search/src> (beta),
what they have done is integrate lucene indexing on top of their distribution
mechanism.

Besides that big news, this release intriduces a number of performance
enhancements over it's predecessor. Read all about it,
[http://bitbucket.org/basho/riak/src/tip/releasenotes/riak-0....](http://bitbucket.org/basho/riak/src/tip/releasenotes/riak-0.13.0.txt).

------
chaostheory
For those of you who aren't too familiar with Riak, here are some comparisons:

[https://wiki.basho.com/display/RIAK/Riak+Compared+to+Cassand...](https://wiki.basho.com/display/RIAK/Riak+Compared+to+Cassandra)

<https://wiki.basho.com/display/RIAK/Riak+Compared+to+MongoDB>

<https://wiki.basho.com/display/RIAK/Riak+Compared+to+Neo4j>

------
bambax
I had never heard of Riak before (shame on me!) and it looks like the exact
thing I would need for a project: does anyone care share success|horror
stories?

What about price? There is a free version but the prices of the commercial
version (with support) are not disclosed. This makes it look like it's
targeted at big companies...?

How does it compare to S3?

~~~
roder
Here is who is currently using it in production:
<http://wiki.basho.com/display/RIAK/Who+is+Using+Riak>

and some comparisons, but not S3

<http://wiki.basho.com/display/RIAK/Riak+Comparisons>

~~~
pharkmillups
You can also see a list of customers users here:
<http://www.basho.com/customers.html>

~~~
bambax
This I had seen, but it looks like big firms.

------
rodericksilva
I don't have a app that uses Riak but I can vouch for any project that Sean
Cribbs is behind.

------
JoelPM
I launched a service to production last week that uses riak_core to distribute
load/storage to 8 nodes. Documentation is a little sparse, but I was impressed
by how easy it was to take my single-node service and distribute it using
riak_core. Definitely recommended.

------
chasingsparks
I'm just curious, does anyone why it was named Riak?

~~~
seancribbs
Riak means "ripple" in Indonesian. This is both the name of a pre-release
version of the software and a reference to how storage operations in the k/v
store work.

~~~
technomancy
> Riak means "ripple" in Indonesian.

It's also more commonly used as a root meaning "yell".

